# Security on Mixed Ethernet/Wireless Network



## blackbush21 (Apr 18, 2005)

My home network uses an Actiontec gateway for internet access and networking. The gateway supports wireless and one ethernet connection. I have a desktop connected to the gateway on ethernet cable and a laptop connected via wireless. Both computers have file sharing on the Crive. I have enabled WPA and MAC filtering on my wireless LAN, but it suddenly dawned on me that there is no security on the desktop. 

Can wireless hackers access the desktop computer through the wireless gateway. (I have zonealarm firewall installed on all computers, but the entire active LAN IP range is enabled.)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have WPA on your wireless network, and you've used a long key, you have excellent protection. Long key means at least 20 random letters, numbers, etc. Don't use complete words, it makes dictionary attacks easier.

Your wired network has the same protection from attacks through the wireless as your wireless stations.


----------

